
Why it's time to forget the pecking order at work - jrs235
http://www.ted.com/talks/margaret_heffernan_why_it_s_time_to_forget_the_pecking_order_at_work
======
jrs235
Organizations are often run according to “the superchicken model,” where the
value is placed on star employees who outperform others. And yet, this isn’t
what drives the most high-achieving teams. Business leader Margaret Heffernan
observes that it is social cohesion — built every coffee break, every time one
team member asks another for help — that leads over time to great results.
It's a radical rethink of what drives us to do our best work, and what it
means to be a leader. Because as Heffernan points out: “Companies don’t have
ideas. Only people do.”

